# When Does The KBG Pouting End? (Obviously this will vary from one yard to another.)



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

To my fellow KBG seeders... How long does KBG stay in the pout phase before it starts growing again and eventually spreading? Obviously people's results will vary based on all the usual factors. (Climate, weather, nutrition, cultivar, etc...)

I'm curious because I was very surprised when my KBG seed germinated at 6 days while most folks have claimed it would be more like 2-3 weeks minimum before germination. With the germination seemingly happening ahead of schedule, I'm feeling completely at a loss as to what I should be expecting going forward.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd say about day 17 for pout. Day 20-29 has had impressive growth coverage, been mowing almost every other day and it appears to be filling in quick.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

pout phase=root development. I always wondered if a shot of P and K during this time would speed up the process. Usually about 30 days before it starts gaining substantial leaf growth.


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I'd say about day 17 for pout. Day 20-29 has had impressive growth coverage, been mowing almost every other day and it appears to be filling in quick.


When did you start feeding N?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

KHARPS said:


> When did you start feeding N?


I've done 3 feedings of urea with a hand seeder at about .25lb N/M. Did the first one on day 10 from seed down, then 15 and 25. I'll do another on day 35 with some tenacity.

Didn't do any starter fert but I would if your dealing with low OM/CEC


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> KHARPS said:
> 
> 
> > When did you start feeding N?
> ...


I did starter + mesotrione at seed down. Today was day 27 and I gave it it's first cut and put down .125lb of N/1000 from urea mixed with Milorganite at approximately 3/4 bag rate. Things are finally drying up around here so I'm hoping the reno will start to take off with light feedings each week.


----------



## Hordak (Jul 25, 2018)

Really glad to read this thread. I've been staring at my grass like why is it not growing tall yet. Just sprouted on the 2nd so I gathering I'm still in pout phase. Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Hordak said:


> Really glad to read this thread. I've been staring at my grass like why is it not growing tall yet. Just sprouted on the 2nd so I gathering I'm still in pout phase. Thanks for making me feel better.


Ha! I'm glad to help! I've received so much great information from these folks on this forum. This is first time renovating a lawn. I feel confident saying that this forum and the DIY YouTubers that I have been watching are the entire reason my lawn is still green LOL.

Good luck with your Sprouts!!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I seeded my KBG on the 19th. I think I can point to about 3-5 days ago as being a noticeable increase in top growth. I noticed most plants had three blades by then.


----------

